# Elongatus Bit Me



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

I was cleanign his tank and suddenly he charged me and wham got a chuck!!He is 3.5-4"


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

Holy giant picture batman!

cant see the missing chunk.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

yeah get a better pic, we cant see the damage!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

me and ash are laughing right now .........sorry.....









didnt you get that specimen from him? crazy ass elong









he said you wanted a mean one .....


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

Good stuff







but I cant see the damage from the picture tho


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

hahahaha. that sucks man. gotta be more careful i guess. get a shot of the actual bite mark.

Joe


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

more


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

here]


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

even more and he didn't really get a chuck so to say he just skinjned me very painfully!! And Ash gave me the best!!(like always)


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

2 more including this one


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Final one and i just stopped bleeding


----------



## no_mercy (Jan 29, 2004)

ugh that sux


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Sorry homie...get that thing cleaned and bandaged up...


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

LOL


----------



## Carcharodon Carcharias (Jan 28, 2004)

am i blind? still can't see the bitten part. Where is the missing chunk? the cavity ?







but looks bad ! clean the blood and bandage it man.


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

It is not a missing chunck so to say just he skinned me very painfully and i think he left some teeth in me!! And thank you for your concern and i did bandage it!!


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Any 1 else that has been bit please post pics here!!


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Has anyone else been bit by a 4"er it hurts like hell!!


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

LMFAO


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

we need a medic! jk wow clean bit get it fix up and drink some water.


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

It sucked!! Hurts badly to type!! lol


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Damn sucks. At least he is still kinds small and didnt take off your finger tip. I'd say get some aquarium tongs so it doesnt happen again. Hope it heals up fast


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

dude thats nuts holy crap


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

Ahh what a good fish you got. I wish my rhom would try to bite me!


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

heh, i wouldnt wanna get bit by my elong, if he ever gets the chance, i know he would, he trys to all the time.

i have only gotten bitten by a 3-4" natt, bled like crazy.


----------



## thorsky (Dec 4, 2003)

Man, feisty fish!


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

could have been worse, Lately I have had to be careful in my CF tank, he's all stealthy about it, and has come very close, I can tell he wants to get me.


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

ahh im gonna be more carefull re aranging my tank


----------



## Xtremek43 (Dec 5, 2003)

haha, wait till that thing is 12 inches


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

been bit by a 2" red before. bleeding just like you are now.
can't imagine the pain of getting bit by a larger specimen


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

clean that out before it gets infected :laugh: he did a nice job for his size


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Well, something to remember :laugh: ...be more careful next time :nod: ...!


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Yeah i will and i still think he wants to aagain!!


----------



## chessie13 (Jan 7, 2004)

Shows us a pic of the fish.


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Click on the My gallery link in myu signature!!


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

I would like to see other bite photo's does anyone else have any?


----------



## cts206 (Feb 6, 2004)

i got bittin by my rbp about a month ago. it didnt go through the skin though, i think he was just tasting. im new to this forum, heres a pic of one of my piranhas, i have 11 in a 55gal. tank.


----------



## 360 (Dec 3, 2003)

haha man...you WANTED to get bit!


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

Whoa what a bad ass. I want a fish like that


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

cts206 said:


> i got bittin by my rbp about a month ago. it didnt go through the skin though, i think he was just tasting. im new to this forum, heres a pic of one of my piranhas, i have 11 in a 55gal. tank.


 11 in a 55 gallon? Dang...talk about overstocking. U can only have 3 for life in a 55. 3 is even pushing it.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i got bit by my 2" rhom right after i got him and man did it hurt bad









watch out for those p's man they are always hungry for meat :laugh:


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Cool an 11!! whoa get rid of some!!


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)




----------



## 30-06 (Jan 20, 2004)

ahhhh sh*t, ive had worse cuts picking my nose........p*ssy

j/p


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Sure lol


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Thats tight! You got bite!


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

You will love him even more now!


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Yes, he is apart of my blood!!


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

now that's a FISH!

Damn, how i really crave to have an Elong.


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

They are killers!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: dam that must of sucked
thank god he was small not gg 16"er


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

He is a elong not a rhom


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

damn! nasty bite dude!


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

that sucks man! the guy at the lfs that took out my P Caribas got bit by one when it fell out of the net and he tried to pick it up. It took a chunk out the size of a nickel. got like 6 stitches. now he always remembers me when I come in. hahaha. I just saw him after a couple of days and he said it still hurts.


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

That would suck!!


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

that elong is a killa, nasty cut, mean mo fo. OUCH!


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

It was a big ouch!!


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Please post pictures of your piranha bites in here!!


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

And thank you for all the very nice comments!!


----------



## adamc07 (Oct 23, 2003)




----------



## SkardeeKat (Feb 3, 2004)

glad my community fish cant do that much damage


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Yeah they can't even draw a drop!!


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Nope, my Rhom freaks when I stick my hand in the tank, but my Flower Horn bites me everytime. Good thing he don't have sharp teeth.


----------



## grumble (Feb 4, 2004)

I want an elongatus!!


----------



## apex (Feb 15, 2004)

I cant believe you actually paid for easy cd dvd creator =( shame on you!


----------

